# disabling alarm



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

2004 T30 TSPEC

my alarm has gone off randomly at night - only happened a couple of times and I was up when it happened last night and there was no reason for it to go off.

is there an easy way to disable the alarm?

cheers


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

if your alarm is similar to the ones here, ie "Nissan Japan", then do not "arm it". Lock the vehicle manually. 

Even with the "alarm enabled", there were a number of us who lost our vehicles during a spat of T30 thefts two to three years ago. We brought the matter up to the Nissan Distributor, Tan Chong Malaysia (Nissan is represented by this distributor). They in turn brought the matter up to Nissan Japan who were unable to offer a reasonable solution.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

TKH said:


> if your alarm is similar to the ones here, ie "Nissan Japan", then do not "arm it". Lock the vehicle manually.
> 
> Even with the "alarm enabled", there were a number of us who lost our vehicles during a spat of T30 thefts two to three years ago. We brought the matter up to the Nissan Distributor, Tan Chong Malaysia (Nissan is represented by this distributor). They in turn brought the matter up to Nissan Japan who were unable to offer a reasonable solution.


thanks TKH for the reply :waving:

yes i'ts the nissan japan factory alarm

just to confirm what you are saying if i lock the car manually with the key it will not arm the alarm ?

cheers


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

I believe so. 

Wind you driver's window down. Lock the car manually. Reach inside and unlock the door, opening it. The alarm should not go off.

Do the same, but "arm" the alarm. The alarm should go off in about 20 seconds after opening the door.

Lift the hood / bonnet. "Arm" the alarm. It should go off in 20 seconds.


----------

